

The Freelance Surge Is the Industrial Revolution of Our Time - sasvari
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/print/2011/09/the-freelance-surge-is-the-industrial-revolution-of-our-time/244229/

======
sixtofour
This is great for the people it's great for, but not everyone is cut out to
freelance.

